# Happy Birthday Sue (suzyfrtz)!



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

On this bitterly cold day, sending the warmest wishes to Sue for a very Happy Birthday!!! arty::thumb:arty:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wishing you the WARMEST of birthday greetings Suzy!!
Carole


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Sue. 
Have a wonderful, relaxing day!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sue, sending you a big birthday hug from me and some sweet puppy kisses from Pablo! :cheer2:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Happy birthday! My daughter turned 17 today!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sue. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wish I were in Florida to celebrate with you,
my friend! Sending love from Michigan!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sue!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Have a great one!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sue! arty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kim, GREAT photo! LOL

*Happy, happy birthday Sue !!!!!!! *


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin1:Hope you have a happy birthday!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2: Happy Birthday Suzy! :clap2::juggle:

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy birthday! We have two family birthdays to celebrate this week too!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Suzy!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you all, for your birthday wishes. A Christmas-time birthday in the North, always a short dark cold day, is all, of course, I've ever known, but I've always felt part of the general celebration! 

We are up from Florida. Michigan has not been welcoming. 1 degree is too darn cold! The snow is pretty though, except in DH's opinion when he had to get the tractor started and get out and plow it! You might have seen from my photos that the furkids love playing in the snow but below 20 degrees I worry that it will be too cold for them. They have little jackets, but do you know what they do when they have them on? They bite each other's jackets! Have you ever heard of such a thing!

This afternoon we went to our biggest near-by city, Port Huron, to celebrate. Celebrated first by standing in a long line at Wal-Mart to return a sweater I bought in haste in Tennessee on the way North when the weather turned grim. When I tried it on at my Mom's it was completely see-through. I thought, who wears a see-through turtleneck sweater? I said the same to the clerk at the service desk, adding I'm too old for that! and she laughed and said 'you never know when it might come in handy (smirk smirk)!" Then I picked up a couple little balls for the furkids and a can of decaf coffee and was standing in the 20-item and under line, behind a woman with more than 20 items - I began counting. I thought I was counting slyly, but she must have noticed and said, oh you can go in front of me. I said, thanks, it's my birthday! I was in a hurry to get to the movies. We saw Jim Carey in Yes Man and it was entertaining. Then we went to the Olive Garden for a really delicious dinner. We had a bottle of wine and a couple 25 cent taster glasses. I came home and went to bed for two hours. Please excuse the long post but the wine is still spinning around in my head. 

What a great birthday! The furkids didn't throw up or anything!

Hugs to all and Merry Christmas! Suzy


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Suzy, that sounds like an eventful day. No puke or accidents in the house is always a good thing. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sue, sounds like you had a nice day. "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" from Dale & Cicero !!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday and many warm wishes from Lilly and Katrina.*

*P.S. What part of TN did you stop in on your way home? If you were near me and didn't let me know :nono:*


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Sue.... Roxie and I hope you have had a wonderful, wonderful day!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Sue!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd been thinking of going to see that movie. Glad to hear it worth seeing!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> *Happy Birthday and many warm wishes from Lilly and Katrina.*
> 
> *P.S. What part of TN did you stop in on your way home? If you were near me and didn't let me know :nono:*


Oh goodness, it was somewhere near I-75 north of Chattanooga. When I got up that morning, in the motel, I realized I left my "other pair" of winter pants in Florida, not enough to get me back to the North Country. So it was a quick stop. This was last Tuesday, what terrible weather! It really turned bad north of Knoxville. Where are you?????


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

carohav said:


> I'd been thinking of going to see that movie. Glad to hear it worth seeing!


It was along the same lines as Liar Liar and maybe Liar Liar was better, but still, it was a good movie, almost a spiritual message. I did a Bible Study this fall on "If You Want to Walk on Water You've Got to Get Out of the Boat," and I said to DH, it's almost the same message.

PG-13 - There was one rather risque scene (as was the saying in my girlhood), (blush blush) and some drinking scenes and one of Jim's bare backside.

I thought I wanted to see Australia but someone said it was really longggg.

I do want to see Marley and Me. I suppose it will be a good cry, like the book.


----------

